# smanettone



## judi

Un fantastico giocattolo per piloti e smanettoni. (si ttatta di una moto sportiva)


----------



## Alberto77

judi said:
			
		

> Un fantastico giocattolo per piloti e smanettoni. (si ttatta di una moto sportiva)


Smanettoni are all those people who like to work on something, it can be a moto or a computer, to change it,improve it or just to know it better...
ciao
alb


----------



## judi

Grazie mille!


----------



## Juri

Smanettoni sono pure coloro che danno volentieri di manetta, o danno gas alle moto con fracasso!


----------



## danalto

Se per questo, *smanettone *è anche la giusta traduzione di *hacker*.


----------



## gaiaam

Ciao a tuti, questa è una richiesta very challenging!! Argomento: informatica. Si sta chiedendo ad alcuni ragazzi se preferiscano o meno lavorare in open source o con codici blindati, come fa per esempio Microsoft. Uno di questi ha risposto così (intendendo per smanettone uno che armeggia con codici, linguaggi etc..)

Chi fa informatica da smanettone è indirizzato verso open source, ma quando diventi vecchio è naturale voler proteggere  il codice che hai creato.

Who works in informatics as a .... (????) is normally addressed to open source, but when he becomes old it is natural he wants to protect the code he created.

Grazie
gaia


----------



## DavideV

Smanettare si dovrebbe tradurre con "to tinker at (o with)", che vuol dire "armeggiare".


----------



## gaiaam

Però forse tinker è più inteso nel senso di riparare...


----------



## DavideV

"to tinker:        _v.tr._ riparare, rabberciare / _to -_ (_up_), riparare alla meglio ♦ _v.intr._ armeggiare: _to - at_ (o _with_) _the radio_, armeggiare con la radio."

Fonte: Hazon Garzanti.


----------



## gaiaam

DavideV said:


> "to tinker: _v.tr._ riparare, rabberciare / _to -_ (_up_), riparare alla meglio ♦ _v.intr._ armeggiare: _to - at_ (o _with_) _the radio_, armeggiare con la radio."
> 
> Fonte: Hazon Garzanti.


 
Mi chiedvo se esistesse proprio un termine/sostantivo per definire chi smanetta piuttosto che un verbo


----------



## DavideV

...tinkerer?


----------



## gaiaam

DavideV said:


> ...tinkerer?


 
Dici?


----------



## DavideV

Uhm... boh... il punto è che "tinker" vuol dire "toppa, rabbreccio" o anche "vagabondo". Per questo ho suggerito di usare il verbo, che rispetto all'aggettivo si presta meno a fraintendimenti.


----------



## london calling

Ciao Gaia!
Danalto suggested _hacker_ (jokingly, because the original question was about motorbikes), but that might be right in your context (but wait and see what the experts have to say)!

By the way, it's not _Informatics_, it's IT (_Information Technology_).

Davide: I wouldn't say _tinkerer_...

Judi e Juri: When talking about motorbikes you could certainly say something like this:

Q: Where's Tom?
A: He's in the garage tinkering with his motorbike! 

He might be fixing it, he might be putting a new seat on it, he might be putting stickers on it, he might be tuning the engine...........what is doesn't mean is what Juri said, _dare di manetta_.

Bye for now!
Jo


----------



## gaiaam

london calling said:


> Ciao Gaia!
> Danalto suggested _hacker_ (jokingly, because the original question was about motorbikes), but that might be right in your context (but wait and see what the experts have to say)!
> 
> By the way, it's not _Informatics_, it's IT (_Information Technology_).
> 
> Davide: I wouldn't say _tinkerer_...
> 
> Judi e Juri: When talking about motorbikes you could certainly say something like this:
> 
> Q: Where's Tom?
> A: He's in the garage tinkering with his motorbike!
> 
> He might be fixing it, he might be putting a new seat on it, he might be putting stickers on it, he might be tuning the engine...........what is doesn't mean is what Juri said, _dare di manetta_.
> 
> Bye for now!
> Jo


 

Grazie!!

Quindi come potrei dire??? Non esiste un termine per una persona che armeggia sempre col pc?


----------



## london calling

gaiaam said:


> Grazie!!
> 
> Quindi come potrei dire??? Non esiste un termine per una persona che armeggia sempre col pc?


 
Potresti dire, suppongo, "he's always playing with his computer" per dire uno che sta sempre davanti al PC ma che non è quello che oggi chiamiamo h_acker....._

Però per darti un'idea è quello che dico a mio figlio quindicenne:

_Stop playing with your computer and do your homework!_

Non credo sia questo che intendi, vero?


----------



## underhouse

Computer geek?


----------



## TimLA

Chi fa informatica da smanettone è indirizzato verso open source, ma quando diventi vecchio è naturale voler proteggere il codice che hai creato.

Difficile.
"Tinkerer" ha una sfumatura di una persona che soltanto "gioca" con qualcosa, è un "amateur", non "seria".
Qual è il senso di "smanettone" - potrebbe essere una persona seria?
Si trova su Corriere "geek".


Those who are informatic geeks usually are drawn to open source,
but when they become older,
it is natural to want to protect the code they developed.

???


----------



## london calling

Hello, Tim and Underhouse!

I had a look in www.urbandictionary.com and found:

GEEK
"The term now enjoys a special status within the technical community, particularly among particularly knowledgable computer programmers. To identify oneself as a "geek" indicates a recognition that most people still consider programming computers to be a bizarre act, along with a certain fierce satisfaction in being very good at their inglorious profession.

That most software geeks now easily earn twice as much as the average laborer just sweetens their defiant embrace of the term."

So, well done, people, I think you've found Gaia's word!

It would never have occurred to me (my only excuse is that it is VERY American.....!)


----------



## gaiaam

TimLA said:


> Chi fa informatica da smanettone è indirizzato verso open source, ma quando diventi vecchio è naturale voler proteggere il codice che hai creato.
> 
> Difficile.
> "Tinkerer" ha una sfumatura di una persona che soltanto "gioca" con qualcosa, è un "amateur", non "seria".
> Qual è il senso di "smanettone" - potrebbe essere una persona seria?
> Si trova su Corriere "geek".
> 
> 
> Those who are informatic geeks usually are drawn to open source,
> but when they become older,
> it is natural to want to protect the code they developed.
> 
> Non sapendone nulla, mi pare che possa andare bene!
> 
> gaia
> 
> ???


----------



## london calling

Gaia,

Cos'è che non hai capito? Underhouse e Tim hanno risposto alla tua domanda e Tim ti ha anche tradotto la frase.....

Comunque, _geek_ = smanettone , nel mondo informatico!


----------



## gaiaam

london calling said:


> Gaia,
> 
> Cos'è che non hai capito? Underhouse e Tim hanno risposto alla tua domanda e Tim ti ha anche tradotto la frase.....
> 
> Comunque, _geek_ = smanettone , nel mondo informatico!


 
No, no ho capito tutto!! Volevo solo ringraziarvi...questa era davvero difficile!

Grazie
gaia


----------



## DavideV

Una nota che non deve mandare in crisi nessuno: _inizialmente_ un hacker era una persona che appunto "smanettava" fino a che non riusciva a far funzionare le cose secondo quello che gli serviva e non aveva l'accezione negativa che ha ora ma, al contrario, individuava una persona con una spiccata "empatia" con il mondo dell'informatica, un genio, uno che sapeva rimettere in sesto un computer quando la situazione era disperata. Anche ora è così, ma quando si dice hacker purtroppo si sottintende un truffatore che viola i sistemi informatici per fini personali.


----------



## gaiaam

Ciao!

Parlando con degli smanettoni, mi hanno suggerito "nerds"...che ne dite?

gaia


----------



## Saoul

Ma smanettone non ha un vero senso peggiorativo da sfigatone come "geek" e "nerd".

Smanettone è uno che usa tanto il computer e che è capace, ma non è necessariamente uno sfigato. Anzi, diversamente dal secchione è uno che ha imparato ad usarlo il computer usandolo e non studiando. Ci ha smanettato tanto.
Smanettone si può anche dire di chi trucca il motorino e quindi in qualche modo sì dà più da fare a provare a fare le cose, piuttosto che a studiarle...

Non so se mi spiego... o no?

NOTA POLITICAMENTE CORRETTA: Con questo non voglio dare dello sfigato a nessuno, tanto meno ai secchioni. E' solo per spiegare il luogo comune, lo stereotipo.


----------



## gaiaam

Saoul said:


> Ma smanettone non ha un vero senso peggiorativo da sfigatone come "geek" e "nerd".
> 
> Smanettone è uno che usa tanto il computer e che è capace, ma non è necessariamente uno sfigato. Anzi, diversamente dal secchione è uno che ha imparato ad usarlo il computer usandolo e non studiando. Ci ha smanettato tanto.
> Smanettone si può anche dire di chi trucca il motorino e quindi in qualche modo sì dà più da fare a provare a fare le cose, piuttosto che a studiarle...
> 
> Non so se mi spiego... o no?
> 
> NOTA POLITICAMENTE CORRETTA: Con questo non voglio dare dello sfigato a nessuno, tanto meno ai secchioni. E' solo per spiegare il luogo comune, lo stereotipo.


 

Sono d'accordo con te, l'accezione non deve essere negativa...io intendevo smanettone proprio uno che sa dove mettere le mani e che se va per tentativi è per trovare un miglioramento/un'ottimizzazione dello stato di cose. Ma da quello che capisco, invece, nerd e geek hanno accezione negativa?


----------



## Saoul

Beh, insomma! Geek e nerd sono molto simili al nostro "secchione". Prova a cercare su google qualche immagine per Geek e Nerd e non ti viene sicuramente fuori Brad Pitt. 
Magari si potrebbe usare qualche altro tipo di espressione tipo "computer-freak".


----------



## london calling

gaiaam said:


> Ciao!
> 
> Parlando con degli smanettoni, mi hanno suggerito "nerds"...che ne dite?
> 
> gaia



Ciao, Gaia!

This might interest you (from www.urbandictionary.com):

5.Nerd

person who gains pleasure from amassing large quantities of knowledge about subjects often too detailed or complicated for most other people to be bothered with.

Often mistaken for Geeks, who aspire to become nerds, yet lack the intelligence, and end up giving nerds a bad name due to their poor social skills.

Non-nerds are often scared of nerds, due to their detailed knowledge, and therefore seemingly high levels of intelligence - and subsequently denegrate them as much as possible as often as possible.

Nerds exist covertly within the fabric of society, often choosing to 'nerd it up' in private or in the company of fellow nerds. It is for this reason they are feared the most - unlike geeks, who are easily identified, nerds can only be found out when casual conversation reaches a subject that they like nerding.
Geek: "I am a nerd"
Nerd: "Let's bash this nerd"

This is only one of the things they say about nerds! I suggest you go and have a look at the others - it's fun!


----------



## gaiaam

london calling said:


> Ciao, Gaia!
> 
> This might interest you (from www.urbandictionary.com):
> 
> 5.Nerd
> 
> person who gains pleasure from amassing large quantities of knowledge about subjects often too detailed or complicated for most other people to be bothered with.
> 
> Often mistaken for Geeks, who aspire to become nerds, yet lack the intelligence, and end up giving nerds a bad name due to their poor social skills.
> 
> Non-nerds are often scared of nerds, due to their detailed knowledge, and therefore seemingly high levels of intelligence - and subsequently denegrate them as much as possible as often as possible.
> 
> Nerds exist covertly within the fabric of society, often choosing to 'nerd it up' in private or in the company of fellow nerds. It is for this reason they are feared the most - unlike geeks, who are easily identified, nerds can only be found out when casual conversation reaches a subject that they like nerding.
> _Geek: "I am a nerd"_
> _Nerd: "Let's bash this nerd"_
> 
> This is only one of the things they say about nerds! I suggest you go and have a look at the others - it's fun!


 

Thanks thanks thanks!!! Really interesting and...detailed!


----------



## Icy.n.deep

Io tradurrei (se proprio vogliamo tradurre) *smanettone* con *skilled*.
Entrambi sono termini generici che vanno legati ad un altro sostantivo, hanno per lo più una accezione positiva e sono fortemente ralzionati con la manualità (ma non necessariamente).


----------



## Hermocrates

Icy.n.deep said:


> Io tradurrei (se proprio vogliamo tradurre) *smanettone* con *skilled*.
> Entrambi sono termini generici che vanno legati ad un altro sostantivo, hanno per lo più una accezione positiva e sono fortemente ralzionati con la manualità (ma non necessariamente).



No, io da "insider" (sia perché ehm bazzico nel campo, sia da bilingue) sono d'accordo che il gergale "smanettone" per uno che armeggia creativamente con hardware o software del computer (vuoi perché si crea/potenzia i computer costruendoli da sé a partire dai singoli pezzi, o perché contribuisce attivamente scrivendo programmi per sè e altri, etc etc) è praticamente equivalente dell'inglese "geek" o per meglio precisare "computer geek" (non tutti i geek sono necessariamente "computer geeks").

Tra l'altro "smanettone" in italiano non è un aggettivo, ma un sostantivo, proprio come "geek". 

EDITED TO ADD:

Aggiungerei che sottoscrivo appieno quanto detto da Davide:



DavideV said:


> Una nota che non deve mandare in crisi nessuno: _inizialmente_ un hacker era una persona che appunto "smanettava" fino a che non riusciva a far funzionare le cose secondo quello che gli serviva e non aveva l'accezione negativa che ha ora ma, al contrario, individuava una persona con una spiccata "empatia" con il mondo dell'informatica, un genio, uno che sapeva rimettere in sesto un computer quando la situazione era disperata. Anche ora è così, ma quando si dice hacker purtroppo si sottintende un truffatore che viola i sistemi informatici per fini personali.



Benché la stampa abbia popolarizzato erroneamente il termine "hacker" come sinonimo di pirata informatico (e con questo significato il termine è ormai entrato nel lessico comune), il termine "hacker" nel gergo degli "smanettoni" ha tutt'altra accezione, e invece il senso di pirata informatico è piuttosto trasmesso dalla parola "cracker". 

Nella sua accezione originale di smanettone, "hacker" ha lasciato in eredità il termine "hack" (come sostantivo) nel senso circa di "modifica/personalizzazione" (di qualcosa), in particolare qualcosa di molto originale e creativo. Puoi fare una hack di qualunque cosa, non solo di qualcosa di legato ai computer. Per esempio, il bricolage "estremo" e molto creativo, può essere un modo di fare "hacks" a qualcosa e nulla implica che sia illegale... bensì solo che si sia giocato di pensiero laterale


----------



## Juri

Osservo che il De Mauro e' rimasto indietro; definisce smanettone solo chi ama correre in motocicletta ad alta velocita'.
Wikipedia invece parla di smanettoni dediti all'hacking.


----------



## fox71

Alberto77 said:


> Smanettoni are all those people who like to work on something, it can be a moto or a computer, to change it,improve it or just to know it better...
> ciao
> alb


 
Dalle mie parti si dice "aggeggione", dal verbo "aggeggiare"
http://old.demauroparavia.it/3003


----------

